# Knobby Knees



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well Natasha is up and running but there is a small problem. When she walks, runs and hopes she has what looks to be like stiff legs. SHe dose not use her knees to walk. I know they work she lays down prefectly fine. Her back legs are a little knobbey kneed. Her knees almost touch. Is there something that I can do. We do not want to splint her cause she is now moven around. We have to laugh at her when she comes running to mommy. It is little jumps all the way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we are talking about the little one that has been so ill and now is better.. right?
If so...she may have to re-stretch her tendons and work her muscles after being down so long....With exercise and time she sound be OK ... :wink:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes Natasha. Just being the normal worry wort mommy I am. Someone on my end suggested to splint the back legs but I could not do that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she really that bad?


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

When she walks, runs, and even hops her back knees sometime are touching. They bow in. I really do not want to splint her. SHe is findly enjoying her excersise time down in the basement when I am doing laundry and also her outside jounts outside with the other babies. I carry her most of the way but she enjoys being able to get away from mommy and then trying to keep up with the others now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The rear legs bowing inward can be hereditary, if her mom and dad have them, she could as well. Sometimes babies that have not been using their muscles will need to work at them to get moving correctly, but generally the "cow hocked" rear legs don't get worse as they grow.
As far as her knees in front, I would say she just needs exercise to get mobile again.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

How do her knees feel when you press them? Last year I had a lamb with joint ill, and he got very swollen knobbly knees.

LW


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Tashie is the first goat on the farm to have this happen. I think we have been lucky. We do not know about her mom have it or not when she was little. My boos bought her mother at a auction. Bonnie is one of her first goats. Doc Holiday (father of all the babies this year) she had him since he was a baby until he passed and he never had it. Her front are just stiff that is not concern me. It is her back legs that are bowing in.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

She is starten to use her front legs a bit more like a normal goat but still walkign funny with the back.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a late bloomer I am sure she will be fine


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I know I know but I am a big worry wort and this little one is my baby and I have spent so much time with her. All the extra care and attection. I could probly tell you when she last sneezed. I have grown to attach to her. She is getting well enough that I have been putting her for a short time in the garage with the other babies. She is enjoying to company. Trying to get her stronger and now getting her use to being around other goats. We have two of the bigger babies going to be soon intergrated into what we call the Yearlings. Which is going to be a closed herd from the other goats that we have. These guys are my project around the farm and my responceablity. We are trying something different with them. Next summer I am getting my San clem goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's OK ...we all worry... :hug: .she may get better ... as she gets stronger...grows and puts on weight...... :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe she needs a shot of Bo-Se, like my little doeling, she's all perfect now, it takes a second to tell which chammy is which.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

She has had it hun. She is also on probias


----------

